# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Murat Rais

## Doktorr Sakica

The man known as Murat Rais was born probably in Albania around 1535 and embraced piracy when as just a boy the corsair  K ari Ali Rais captured him in 1546. He took his Muslim name Murat and sailed with this crew for nearly 20 years.

He went 'solo' after  K ari's death in 1565, and through the 1570's, his reputation grew through bold land and sea attacks on Spanish and Italian interests. His exploits included capturing the flagship of the pope and at another time taking treasure in one year equivalent to the annual salary of 40,000 tradesmen.

Rais' boldness led him to often break the unspoken rules of Barbary society. As a result, when the Sultan of Algiers commissioned him as, "Captain of the Sea" in 1574, he could not assume the position with the Emperor's permission for another twenty years.

By the 1580's, he was notorious for his attacks on Christian ships and towns, which extended out to the Atlantic, where he held the people of one Spanish city for ransom.

Daring feats like his large attack on Southern Italy and subsequent capture of Spanish warships in the mid-1590's led to his being given command of ever-larger Ottoman naval groups, which he used to completely control the Eastern Mediterranean in the early 17th century. He was killed while laying siege to the city of Vlore in 1638, reputedly around the age of 100.


vjedhur nga The Pirate's Realm

----------


## Legjion

Bukur. Ky hyn tek grupimi i "renegatëve" tanë historikë. :) Kush di ndonjë informacion mbi Mjekërkuqtë nëse janë të stokut tonë apo për ndonjë renegat tjetër tonin të këtij lloji?

----------


## Legjion

The Pirate's Realm - http://www.thepiratesrealm.com/Murat%20Rais.html


*Murat Rais*
_From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia._
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murat_Rais

Murat Rais (or Murat Reis) was a Muslim Albanian pirate and Ottoman admiral in the 16th century. He was *known for his boldness, even by corsair standards*.

----------


## Big Paul

hallall ja befte zoti

----------

